# I need a watertight solution!



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Does any one out there have a good fix for holes in neoprene waders? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Have you tried an inner tube patch? Of the sort now sold for fixing bicycle tires.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.artsnflies.com/pages3/articles/waders3.shtml

This has several options


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Try a product called ****-Goo or Super Goo made by Adcor Products, Orange, California 92868.

I have repaired sneakers, work boots; rubber boots and nail pouches. One thing I do to insure a good bond is to lightly clean the area to be patched with alcohol. Make sure it is completely dry before applying the material.

I wore a hole through the toe of a fairly new pair of work boots while doing partition layouts on concrete floors. On Friday evening I cleaned the area with alcohol then I put a plastic Zip Loc bag with a rolled up pair of socks inside into the toe of the boot. The plastic bag won't stick to the patch and can be peeled off easily. When it was dry I put on a thin coat of the material. The next morning it was set I could actually sand the high spots down. I put on one or two more coats over the weekend. By Monday morning I was able to wear them to work. I did the same thing to a leather nail pouch to repair a hole caused by carrying tools in it.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Buy an replacement inner tube. Buy some epoxy.

Cut your patch, mix your epoxy, and live dry ever after.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

All that stuff works for a while, but in the long run, they will still leak, particularly neoprene. 
You can mess around with all that patch stuff, but if you want to stay dry and warm, buy a new pair.
The old rubber ones you could patch pretty well for a while, but the newer ones are a pain to try to seal up.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

A large part of the answer depends on where the hole is. 

A stick hole up on the gauntlet is easily fixed with goo and the like because it isn't under stress.  

A split seam on the foot is essentially unrepairable because of the flexing and stresses on it. Though I have had some limited success sewing a stressed split seam with floss and then patching it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Dive shops carry adhesive for neoprene dive suits. It works pretty good but if it's the crotch seam good luck cause I've never had it hold permanently.

I switched to Stearns Mad Dog waders and the first pair lasted just under 2 years (instead of the normal 1 to 6 months for the other brand) and I sent it back for a free replacement pair. The other brand would give out at the crotch seam in less than a season on my fish farm.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions.


----------

